# عــــــــــاجل عايزين أجمل تصميمات للبابا تواضروس الثانى البابا ال 118



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام ونعمه


عايزين أجمل تصميمات للبابا تواضروس الثانى البابا ال 118

يالا عايزين نشوف إبداعكم


وياريت مننساش إسم منتدانا www.arabchurch.com​


----------



## Designer Raed (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*قداسة البابا تاوضروس الثاني ... اول تصميم لقداستة من تصميمي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل خالص يا Designer Raed
واجمل تقيييم


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2012)

تصميم حلو وجميل


----------



## AdmanTios (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Designer Raed (4 نوفمبر 2012)

التصميم التاني لقداسة البابا تواضروس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 نوفمبر 2012)

تسجيل متابعه واعجاب بالتصميمات الجميله
وباذن ربنا هنزل تصميمي لما اروح


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA

Designer Raed 

وسمير 
AdmanTios
Coptic4Ever2
!! Coptic Lion !!

وفبرونيا حببتي


تصميمات كلهاا روووووووعه 
تسلم ايديكوا 
ربنا يباركوا


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (6 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*إهداء متواضع لمنتديات الكنيسة*


----------



## AdmanTios (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*





*



*


----------

